# june grass update



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

does anyone now what the beach looks like very recently concerning the june grass? mainly around pcola and navarre bch..


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Navarre has tons of it with mats washing up on shore


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## greyrobedsr (Jun 20, 2015)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> Navarre has tons of it with mats washing up on shore


How long will it stick around?


----------



## jc8561 (Jun 20, 2015)

Went today at the second parking lot on fort pickens and the grass is still there.. that all i caught except 2 sharks.. was using live bull minnows


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

really depends on the winds and tides... if we get and keep a north wind it will keep it offshore (most of it anyways) south winds and some good tides will push it up to the beach which is a disaster for surf fishing


----------



## Kingcroaker (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't want to hijack a thread. Has the grass cleared since the last "report"?


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

good question... it would be nice if we could get updated a couple times a month lol


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

No grass in Perdido Key this weekend.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

In regards to Navarre, west of Opal beach has been good recently.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Pickens wasn't bad last weekend. Was using lures with two or more treble hooks and pulled in nothing in the way of grass.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Okaloosa has had grass since last week Monday. Surf fishing difficult, sub surface lures ok for lady fish etc.


----------

